# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  give rep of a repost to the original poster

## capullo

i have to post my work (Carbonite Addon) in the elite-section, because of this rule:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-gu...ides-read.html

i'am little bit pissed, because some leecher are posting my work in the public forum and get rep for it.

my suggestion:
transfer all rep from a repost to the author of the original post.

----------


## KuRIoS

and ur work has been posted before as well... 
also this is a repost, find the previous post and read our comments there.

----------

